# '01 SE short shifter



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

I know there's been a lot of talk around here about a SpecV short shifter. However, I'm kinda wondering about something: On the Summit Racing website (I'll link at the bottom) there's a B&M short shifter listed for '91-'01 Sentras as well as a few other models. The question is, does it fit the 2.0 as well as the 1.6 (or is it 1.8? I can't remember at this point, in fact I feel quite dumb, I usually know such things)?

Here's a link to the page with the listing:
Summit Racing (go to transmissions, shifters, then B&M short throw manual sport shifters and scroll down)

Sorry if this question is dumb. By the way, my car is an '01 SE 2.0 with performance package.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yes the B&M will fit the SE, I have it and love it. I got it from www.ptuning.com and I highly recommend them.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that will/should fit any sentra except for any QR25DE powered sentra.


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> yes the B&M will fit the SE, I have it and love it. I got it from www.ptuning.com and I highly recommend them.


Yeah, I hunted around the B&M website last night, and the application chart seemed to say that, but its great to hear from an owner. Thanks for the link! It looks like its cheaper at Summit, but shipping is free from PTuning and so it would about equal out, plus word from someone who's ordered from there is great! Thanks a lot, I'll probably order mine in the next day or two as part of my quick little change to the car. The changes are: B&M short shifter, AEM intake, and because of blown speakers in the rear (they were already buzzing when I got the car, but now they're worse) I'm going to get some new rear speakers. Next summer the real fun starts, but this should quicken the car and get rid of that annoying buzzing. Future plans are major suspension and eventually a turbo application, as well as replacing the other speakers and headunit (no subs though: weight). Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

I don't like starting new threads every few days, so I'll just re-use this one. I have another question: Is there a CAI install guide somewhere? Anyone have experience installing one? My bro seems to think its not hard at all, and from what I can tell, it isn't, but if I put my car in an undriveable state then things are going to suck bad. Any info? TIA!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

There probably are instructions somewhere, but you don't need them. You have like 3 pipes that only fit a certain way, a bracket that only attaches onto 1 pipe and the MAF, and a couple clamps that are universal. Whatever you get will probably have instructions with it anyway.


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

I know instructions are included, but I figured if I could find one, I'd be extra safe (this is my first mod). Thanks.
edit: SR20, I just looked at your car, and ours are the EXACT same (at least, when your's was stock they were), creepy... yet really friggin cool too... :fluffy:


----------

